# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Una UTE formada por Befesa y ACSA se adjudica las obras que unen dos ramales de Aguas del Ter de Llobregat

## Embalses

*Una UTE formada por Befesa y ACSA se adjudica las obras que unen dos ramales de Aguas del Ter de Llobregat* 
07-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Aguas del Ter de Llobregat, empresa pública dependiente de la Generalitat de Cataluña, responsable del abastecimiento de agua en alta a la ciudad de Barcelona y a ocho comarcas de su entorno, ha adjudicado a Befesa, en Unión Temporal de Empresas (UTE) con ACSA, la ejecución de las obras de la arteria que unirá los ramales de los municipios de Sant Celoni (Barcelona) y de Hostalric (Gerona), en la provincia de Barcelona, por un importe superior a los 26 millones de euros .

En una nota, la compañía indicó que esta arteria forma parte de un conjunto de actuaciones que tienen como finalidad conectar la desaladora de Tordera con la potabilizadora del Ter de Llobregat, para solucionar, en el corto plazo, los problemas de abastecimiento de más de 20.000 habitantes de esta zona, a los que se les suministrará agua procedente de la potabilizadora del Ter a través de esta conducción.

Además, a medio plazo, esta conexión permitirá que los nuevos recursos hídricos que proporcionarán las dos ampliaciones previstas para la desaladora de Tordera, puedan gestionarse de forma conjunta con los recursos ya existentes procedentes del río Ter. Así, calculó que se podrán desalarse unos 80 hectómetros cúbicos de agua al año, suficientes para un millón de personas, y se compensará la variabilidad estacional del recurso. Además, favorecerá una explotación más racional de las extracciones de agua subterránea.

El proyecto adjudicado incluye el tramo de conducción que conecta el ramal previsto para el municipio de Sant Celoni, situado en la comarca del Vallés Oriental, con el de los municipios de Hostalric y Sant Feliu de Buixalleu, en la comarca catalana de La Selva. La longitud total del tramo es de 16,7 kilómetros.

Para el presidente de Befesa, Javier Molina, estas actuaciones reforzarán, no sólo el abastecimiento en el área metropolitana de Barcelona mediante la aportación de un recurso adicional, sino también el de "los otros municipios que presentan problemas de abastecimiento en determinadas épocas del año".

----------

